Ask HN: What is the biggest struggle in your business right now? - JunaidBhai
======
danielscrubs
Marketing is by far the biggest challenge for us. Also keeping up the morale,
I wrote about it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17608421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17608421)

~~~
JunaidBhai
I recollect quite a similar incident with a friend of mine who had high
motivations but lack of willingness to pursue the product they started. I
believe you either need to talk this out clearly and define milestones on what
you expect him to do. If the milestones are complete in a given period of
time, nothing like it. If he still doesn't put efforts to contribute, then I
would recommend that it's time to have 'the talk' with him whether he would
like to pursue this further, or not.

